# Fayetteville Arkansas???



## lydia026 (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm looking for a support group in Fayetteville Arkansas...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm in Fayetteville. I know this thread is old, but if anyone is from here and wants to hang out, I'm willing.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## willtowin (Feb 1, 2017)

If it helps, I'm nearby in Tennessee..


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

willtowin said:


> If it helps, I'm nearby in Tennessee..


I'm afraid that's a little too far away. heh.

Maybe some people from Tulsa? Where my Oklahomies at? :nerd:


----------

